# Hot Ditch 02/29/08 PM



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

We hit the Hot Ditch on Friday evening.

Headed towards the plant, I picked up one keeper on a 1/4oz red head w/ a Gulp New Penny shrimp. 

JimmyJimmy got two on whole finger mullet that got cast netted up. Lots of bait stewing around the area. We met up w/ the local kayak gang, and I mean these guys I didn't know were cool. Looked like they were straight off the streets of South Norfolk. We breached to booms and sat in the eddies for awhile, with nothing. All the fish that were caught were right at the mouth of the river just past the bridge. Sorry, no pix, it was left in the truck...

Skunk


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

let's give this one more try..


----------



## fishdv8 (Nov 7, 2003)

Thanks for the report Skunk, seems to be hit or miss there.


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

Thanks for the report and glad to see they're still there. With the weather following the Ground Hogs suggestion of what feels like winter it may be one of the few games still in town for a while. I saw that one that was weighed at Greg's Bait Shack last week and it was a HOG !! Might have to get back out there before everything else takes off and I forget about that spot until next December.


----------



## TugCapn (Jun 18, 2007)

Man this censorship is starting to really suck around here. Lets see how long this stays, it's 4:42


----------



## TugCapn (Jun 18, 2007)

4:48


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

TugCapn said:


> Man this censorship is starting to really suck around here. Lets see how long this stays, it's 4:42


I like Skunk. I really do.

But he was trying to pick a fight and did.

There is no point in that.


----------



## TugCapn (Jun 18, 2007)

Cdog said:


> I like Skunk. I really do.
> 
> But he was trying to pick a fight and did.
> 
> There is no point in that.


I understand what your saying Cdog, But I have also been jacked and bashed over here only to have MY posts/replies censored or deleted, and nothing done to the others....Go figure


----------



## baitslingin (Jul 31, 2005)

yeah there still some of those clique sigs still around.whats up with that?


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

TugCapn said:


> I understand what your saying Cdog, But I have also been jacked and bashed over here only to have MY posts/replies censored or deleted, and nothing done to the others....Go figure


Well I am not a moderator so I have no idea what you are talking about.

That being said, I seriously doubt that Ryan is picking on you.

And as a matter of fact, Skunks post was edited but the responding negative post was deleted all together.

Doesn't seem like any one was picking on one group or the other to me.

Which by the way is kinda ridiculous if you think about it.

This is the Kayak forum on P&S not a nuetral site for other groups to have pissing contest.

JMO


----------



## TugCapn (Jun 18, 2007)

I have no issues with Ryan's moderation at all, it's the other few on here that will dog you quick, not to mention the bullcrap sandflea has PM'd me about our club


----------



## red_fish (Jul 22, 2007)

Cdog said:


> Well I am not a moderator so I have no idea what you are talking about.
> 
> That being said, I seriously doubt that Ryan is picking on you.
> 
> ...


i fully agree cdog i dont think in no way shape or form was ryan picking on anyone this chit is really becoming stupid it really makes me not wanna be a part any fishing clubs,boards,or groups of any sort everyone just f ing stop with all the bullchit please


----------



## TugCapn (Jun 18, 2007)

Peace Out P&S Folks.......I Am Outta Here. No offense Ryan, hope to have ya back up soon to plunder with the *** again.


----------



## baitslingin (Jul 31, 2005)

TugCapn said:


> Peace Out P&S Folks.......I Am Outta Here


well the activity in this forum is about to drop by alot


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

*Reports*

That report was an expression my opinion towards folks that have slammed me in the past for posting about a publicly known spot. I'll keep my opinions to myself in the future, and stick to "just the facts". 

Skunk


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

Why was my post deleted?


----------



## TugCapn (Jun 18, 2007)

TugCapn said:


> Peace Out P&S Folks.......I Am Outta Here. No offense Ryan, hope to have ya back up soon to plunder with the *** again.


I had actually put our Club intials in but lets call it "THE CREW". BTW, Everyone stop by and check out our NEW state of the art Graphics.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Bye.


----------



## red_fish (Jul 22, 2007)

this is getting really old real fast


----------



## justfishin (Aug 30, 2006)

Yea guys thats just getting pretty stupid now and I know why ya feel that way skunk. Plenty of water for everyone to fish and I personally get tired of the " secret spot " crap. I have enjoyed all your post especially the chix ones with the scoolies ! Rock on .


----------



## red_fish (Jul 22, 2007)

Newsjeff said:


> Bye.


only you can say that because you are one of the "COOL GUYS"


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

red_fish said:


> i fully agree cdog i dont think in no way shape or form was ryan picking on anyone this chit is really becoming stupid it really makes me not wanna be a part any fishing clubs,boards,or groups of any sort everyone just f ing stop with all the bullchit please


Wow, from that to this



red_fish said:


> only you can say that because you are one of the "COOL GUYS"


But enough of that, here are some thoughts of mine. Feel free to ignore them.

If Tug does leave here, Jeff's comment is very valid.

Sure some people will miss him but in a couple of days to a week no one will remember him.

Why?

Its the internet! People come and people go. The biggest mistake is someone thinking they are big time.

Trust me, from experience you find you are not.

Lets just all try to get along. If ya don't want to then take your toys and go somewhere else.

Ya will be missed for a short time but thats about it...

JMO


----------



## red_fish (Jul 22, 2007)

Cdog said:


> Wow, from that to this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i was actually just trying to keep the peace but with people like you and the rest of the "COOL GUYS" its really hard to 
PS im still waiting on my refund sandflea said he was gonna give me still no refund imagine that


----------



## kq6 (Dec 16, 2003)

soooooo.....

lets talk about fishing, in a kayak, and stuff.

ken c


----------



## red_fish (Jul 22, 2007)

would like to but every time we try to we get blasted for sharing to much info


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

red_fish said:


> i was actually just trying to keep the peace but with people like you and the rest of the "COOL GUYS" its really hard to
> PS im still waiting on my refund sandflea said he was gonna give me still no refund imagine that


Sorry, wont waste my time trying to play th middle when I get grouped into the "COOL GUY" group that I didn't know I joined.

Actually, thanks, no one has ever said I was a COOL GUY before.

Back to your reguarly scheduled program now...


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

red_fish said:


> i was actually just trying to keep the peace but with people like you and the rest of the "COOL GUYS" its really hard to
> PS im still waiting on my refund sandflea said he was gonna give me still no refund imagine that


As I PMd you two weeks ago, I'll be more than happy to refund your upgrade fee. You never wrote me back with an e-mail address to PayPal the amount to. I'm sorry won't be visiting P&S anymore and wish you the best.

As to the other drama, this is a fishing site. Let's stick to the fishing in these threads. Drama can go to PM or other sites where this kind of crap is tolerated.


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

Cdog said:


> This is the Kayak forum on P&S not a nuetral site for other groups to have pissing contest.


Pretty much hit the nail on the head right there.

It sure is a treat to log on to this site tonight expecting to maybe see a new fishing report from the weekend or another fishing related topic of interest. I thought maybe after cleaning up that mess this morning that maybe, just maybe, everyone would have the maturity to leave it alone. Instead, several people decide to leave worthless comments to fuel the fire once again. Thanks! Appreciate it. Really helps this board out.

Honestly, how hard is it to just *leave it alone*???

And to those who havent figured it out by now, if your post was deleted...it was probably one of those worthless comments left to fuel the fire. Obviously those comments worked, so congrats. You had a successful day of creating internet drama. I'm sure all of those who come to this site for fishing info, not drama, appreciate that as well.


----------



## surfva833 (Feb 18, 2008)

it seems that a few people left to do thier own thing and they are getting crapped upon for doing so, how does that make the so-called admin. look to everyone else that reads these forums?


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

See the nice Mods were polite but now I am back so get on fishing topics or I get to play. *said with all the love I can muster - which ain't much*


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

Shooter said:


> See the nice Mods were polite but now I am back so get on fishing topics or I get to play. *said with all the love I can muster - which ain't much*


Do we check our guns in at the Sherriffs office?


----------



## surfva833 (Feb 18, 2008)

get to play what, your ..........?


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

surfva833 said:


> it seems that a few people left to do thier own thing and they are getting crapped upon for doing so, how does that make the so-called admin. look to everyone else that reads these forums?


To people that don't have a agenda...nothing.

To others....


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Since we can't talk fishing on this thread, it's time to go night night


----------

